# Accidental Spin



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

How would a slingshot be spinning shot?









Shooting light ammo outdoors, I noticed a left-right drift that looked like spin. The deviation was about 150 mil (50cm/ just under 2 feet) at 75m (80 yards). It could be wind drift, but it looked like still air. I was shooting a slingshot with horizontal forks in a butterfly stance.

Could it be one band is stronger than the other? It seemed to fly straight initially.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Chances are (nice song) that it is caused by your pouch release. I get a little spin also, but I have mentally just programmed it into my shots. -- Tex


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks Tex!


----------

